
Germany's National Hydrogen Strategy - richardzyx
https://www.cleanenergywire.org/factsheets/germanys-national-hydrogen-strategy
======
FrojoS
I’m so happy about this. Just a week ago it seemed like they would subsidies
the purchase of cars with internal combustion engines. Now they subsidies
battery electric vehicle purchases by 10,000 EUR and the Generation and use of
H2 with 9 billion EUR. Also great that they decided to NOT support hydrogen
cars and gas stations. These have always been alibi projects to distract from
battery electric vehicles.

